
Cloud Girlfriend Launches As A Dating Site, Not A Virtual Girlfriend Service - acrum
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/26/cloud-girlfriend-launches-as-a-dating-site-not-a-virtual-girlfriend-service/
======
omnivore
Were they afraid of violating FB TOS?

